# R34 Turbo Elbows



## Kazuya Mishima (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone have a set of R34 turbo elbows?

Thanks


----------



## chrisw23 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi, I have a set of these if you***8217;re still looking?


----------



## Makis (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi Chris,
i would be interested. What condition are they and how much do you want for them ?

Best regards
Maki


----------



## chrisw23 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Maki, had them in a for sale thread in here at £175 but no takers yet so £150 plus postage? They***8217;re in good condition I can grab some pics if you want tonight when I***8217;m home.

Chris


----------

